# Experienced CPC looking for part time remote coding position.



## jag9911

Hello,
I am looking for part time remote coding position.  I have experience in Vascular Surgery, Interventional Radiology and Oncology, but I am open to any and all possibilities.
Thank you.


----------



## slail

jag9911 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for part time remote coding position.  I have experience in Vascular Surgery, Interventional Radiology and Oncology, but I am open to any and all possibilities.
> Thank you.


----------



## slail

Hi Jenifer,

I have a part time temp remote position for possible permanent available can you look on the Valley health website in Winchester, VA.

Thank you,

Suzanne



jag9911 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for part time remote coding position.  I have experience in Vascular Surgery, Interventional Radiology and Oncology, but I am open to any and all possibilities.
> Thank you.


----------



## suratijanki91

slail said:


> Hi Jenifer,
> 
> I have a part time temp remote position for possible permanent available can you look on the Valley health website in Winchester, VA.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Suzanne


Hello,
 I am CPC-A certified, can I apply for this position?


----------



## kvo

jag9911 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for part time remote coding position.  I have experience in Vascular Surgery, Interventional Radiology and Oncology, but I am open to any and all possibilities.
> Thank you.


jag9911 have you found a position yet?  May have something you may like.


----------



## jessicapereira

suratijanki91 said:


> Hello,
> I am CPC-A certified, can I apply for this position?


Are you looking for a coding or billing job? I'm in WA and am looking for a remote biller.


----------



## suratijanki91

jessicapereira said:


> Are you looking for a coding or billing job? I'm in WA and am looking for a remote biller.


I am looking for entry level coding job in WA


----------



## kayvon30

jag9911 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for part time remote coding position.  I have experience in Vascular Surgery, Interventional Radiology and Oncology, but I am open to any and all possibilities.
> Thank you.


Hello:
I have a remote position open in coding for vascular interventional radiology.  Please let me know if you are interested.  
Thank you,


----------



## stephthomas

jag9911 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for part time remote coding position.  I have experience in Vascular Surgery, Interventional Radiology and Oncology, but I am open to any and all possibilities.
> Thank you.


Are you still looking for a position?


----------



## Kendallr2552

Hi Jenifer, are you still looking for a position?


----------

